# The Four Horsemen of Casual Shoes



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

ThTTYe 4 Horsemen of traditional casual footwear include the Sperry Topsider, Bean Camp Mocs, Bean Bluchers, and Bean Boots/rubber Mocs. There are other brands (Quoddy, Eastland, Sebago, etc.) and other styles (I like the Alan Payne dirty bucks and Rockport Perths), but I would argue these are the "core 4".

Anyone disagree?
Which is your favorite?
How many do you own? 

tt


----------



## chilton (Jul 16, 2008)

I would tend to lump the boat shoe, blucher moc, camp moc into one category and choose according to personal preference. Bean boots are classics, but wouldn't consider it a casual shoe, more of a utility item.

-sperry topsider
-LHS
-dirty buc
-Indy/desert/chukka depending on personal preference


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

I disagree. I find that all of those first 3 fulfill the same role. My 4 casual shoes, would be:
Canvas Sneaker (vans, cvo, converse)
Moccasin (camp, boat-shoes or Blucher) 
Boot (Redwing, Clarks or traditional hiking)
Semi dress (pennies, All weather walkers, and other "dress shoes" that look better dressed down"
I feel this pick gives much more flexibility and versatility. Between CVO's and Heavier boots, you can get through most weather, though depending on the climate, one could also need Bean Boots or even sorrels.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Sperry Boat/Bean Blucher Moc
Jack Purcell sneakers
Clarks Desert Boots

Not really sure that there's a core 4 so to speak. Some have more, some less. These are what I wear. I would put the Red wing boot in for Fall and subtract the Sperry Boats (unless by the water).


----------



## D&S (Mar 29, 2009)

LL Bean duck boots/Clarks Wallabees (when boots are called for - colder/rainy weather)
Cole Haan penny loafers/Bass Weejuns (for something slightly dressier and/or less cliche than Topsiders)
New Balance 993s (great for comfort, but not for so much for working out)
Sperry Topsiders (kickers)

My four/six horsemen. Any other shoes in my closet (well, these and Rainbows) I typically don't wear on just any day (work attire aside).


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I like Youngster's list, and would add that the trad closet should also contain a pair of saddle shoes.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

D&S said:


> New Balance 993s (great for comfort, but not for so much for working out)


Really? They work just fine for me.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

While the four horsemen of casual shoes may be Boat shoes/camp mocs, penny loafers, work boots, and Long Wing Blucher's; my preferred brands are:

Quoddy Trail
Alden LHS's
Alden Indy boots (Red Wings are a close second here!)
Alden Long Wing Blucher's (Gunboats!)


----------



## D&S (Mar 29, 2009)

Youngster said:


> Really? They work just fine for me.


As a runner, I've found New Balances to be over-cushioned. I started out running on Asics and have since switched back, mainly because I was developing "bad habits" (for lack of a better word) running on the Newbies. After experiencing back pain and reading up on it some I concluded that there was so much material between my foot and the ground in 990s Series NB's (I haven't tried the other lines, admittedly) that I was getting away with landing on my heels on some of my strides, which in turn was putting pressure on my back. The Asics I buy are thinner and lighter than the NB's, and force me to run with better form. Additionally, the Asics cost $80, whereas the NB 993s retail for over $130. I replace shoes a couple times per year, and the Asics make more sense all around.

I want to try Vibram 5-Fingers, but haven't found a pair at the right price yet (I've heard of people scoring them for $50-60 off their $75 price on clearance at REI).

https://www.rei.com/product/798242?...-F810-DF11-BAE3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA

Everyone I've talked to who uses them says they are great for training (and un-learning "bad habits," since they are as unforgiving as they look).

But for just going to the gym, you're right, NB's work fine.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I also like Youngster's list. I believe that Weejuns or Alden LHS deserve a place on this list (though they are a bit dressier than boat shoes and camp mocs). I also agree that Bean boots/rubber mocs are more of a "utility" item.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Somewhere there is a place for the rubber-soled penny loafer. I have a thrifted pair of AEs ("Manchester," I think) that are very beat up and comfy.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Camp mocs
Boat shoes
Penny loafer
Desert boots (Clark style, but not modern Chinese Clarks)


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

D&S said:


> But for just going to the gym, you're right, NB's work fine.


Quick digressing note; weight training in over-cushioned shoes is definitely not recommended. Imagine the stress you go through when you are wobbling your ankles with a 200+ pound barbell on your back. Hard uncushioned rubber soles are your best bet.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

D&S said:


> As a runner, I've found New Balances to be over-cushioned. I started out running on Asics and have since switched back, mainly because I was developing "bad habits" (for lack of a better word) running on the Newbies. After experiencing back pain and reading up on it some I concluded that there was so much material between my foot and the ground in 990s Series NB's (I haven't tried the other lines, admittedly) that I was getting away with landing on my heels on some of my strides, which in turn was putting pressure on my back. The Asics I buy are thinner and lighter than the NB's, and force me to run with better form. Additionally, the Asics cost $80, whereas the NB 993s retail for over $130. I replace shoes a couple times per year, and the Asics make more sense all around.
> 
> I want to try Vibram 5-Fingers, but haven't found a pair at the right price yet (I've heard of people scoring them for $50-60 off their $75 price on clearance at REI).
> 
> ...


I tried some on at REI and was very disappointed. The no padding thing can work well for running, and I have tried running on Converse to see if it felt much different from the 5 fingers. It don't. 
What I mean to say, is that the concept behind 5 fingers is legit, but in taking it too far they have created some of their own problems- the toes for instance, are very hard to fit right, and can be uncomfortable. 
Honestly, I would try running on a treadmill in converse. See how it feels. Cause no padding is no padding, canvas shoes are a lot cheaper and way less weird.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Topsider, Weejuns, Bean Duck Boots, Jack Parcells


----------



## chadwick (Apr 27, 2010)

I work from home so the shoes I wear the least are penny loafers and wingtips. And when I am out and about it's usually casual (shopping needs or the country club)

CVOs -- sperry 75th anniv (& keds for tennis)
Blucher Mocs 
Topsiders
Shakespeares

If it's winter, then rubber mocs top the list and topsiders fall off.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

^^^^

What are Shakespeares? They only Shakespears that I am familiar with are the playwright and the tackle brand.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

For me: pennies (both rubber and leather sole: I like Sebago), Jack Purcells (a forum-generated idea - I love 'em) Bean's camp mocs, and Gokey soleless mocs. For utility shoes, I switched a coiple of years ago from the Bean's low cut rubber bottoms to low cut Muck boots, made of neoprene).


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

boats
blucher mocs
pennies
bucks


----------



## gardel (Jul 23, 2008)

penny loafers
bucks
leather boat shoes, camp mocs, blucher mocs
canvas sneakers


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

My 4:
Alden Boats
Alden LHS
Canvas Sneakers (still searching)
Bean Blucher Mocs


----------



## chadwick (Apr 27, 2010)

Youngster said:


> ^^^^
> 
> What are Shakespeares? They only Shakespears that I am familiar with are the playwright and the tackle brand.


They are like lacoste's version of a blucher moc mixed with topsider?

I have a pair in each of these colors:

https://www.retailsneakerstore.com/media/ccp0/prodxl/14SRM7421.jpg

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https://s7d3.scene7.com/is/image/ShiekhShoes/65-799.1%3F%24shiekh_medium%24&imgrefurl=https://www.shiekhshoes.com/store/p-18398-lacoste-shakespeare.aspx&usg=__GnNiiu_PP669BRz306q47ZGFEBw=&h=325&w=325&sz=11&hl=en&start=5&sig2=24FgDwyRU43dXneRp9xFCw&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=iUiewsG83KYLkM:&tbnh=118&tbnw=118&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dlacoste%2Bshakespeare%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26channel%3Ds%26tbs%3Disch:1&ei=dAfrS4b9HoS0lQfqz72cBA

https://only-sneakers.ru/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/lacoste-casual-shoes-shakespeare-navy.jpg

They are THE most comfortable casual shoes I own and pair well with almost everything. They kind of have their own identity. That being said, they are currently not being manufactured but will probably make a return.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

chadwick said:


> They are THE most comfortable casual shoes I own and pair well with almost everything. They kind of have their own identity. That being said, they are currently not being manufactured but will probably make a return.


No offense, but it hurts to look at them.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

What PHudson didn't say, but may have thought, is that they look like a hybrid of a 3-eye blucher, a gum-soled reebok freestyle, and those wallabee-like atrocity of an oxford that nurses wear, for the label prostitute.

Clearly the model is so popular that the manufacturer's name could be eschewed entirely...

That being said, comfort is paramount, to each his own, and I hope you can continue wearing your shoes in good health. :icon_smile_big:

I mean that.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

geez, in my newly-paranoic state, I wondered if those photos were some kind of troll-joke? i'm guessing not?:crazy:


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Pennies
Pennies
Pennies
Pennies


----------



## YoungTrad (Jan 29, 2010)

Joe Beamish said:


> Pennies
> Pennies
> Pennies
> Pennies


you have on boat shoes in the wayw post :icon_smile_big:


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

I do want to say I had no idea there were Lacoste shoes, so it is interesting to see in that respect. That said, I don't think I'd ever get any - heck, I don't even have any boat shoes or similar, I tend to wear the LHS sockless in that role and just haven't needed any. I suppose I should get some at some point, though...


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

YoungTrad said:


> you have on boat shoes in the wayw post :icon_smile_big:


Quoddy's if I'm not mistaken.

Weejuns/BB Unlined LHS
AOs
Canvas Sneakers
AOs


----------



## Bowtie Guy (May 5, 2010)

How about just three?

Quoddy boat shoe in brown chrome excel
Quoddy canoe moc in cinnamon
Quoddy maliseet in peanut grizzly 

I keep it pretty casual!


----------



## chadwick (Apr 27, 2010)

P Hudson said:


> No offense, but it hurts to look at them.


They actually do look horrible online! But I get numerous compliments every time I wear them. The sheer comfort is too good to pass up anyway.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

YoungTrad said:


> you have on boat shoes in the wayw post :icon_smile_big:


Right you are sir. And yes, Quoddys. But I wouldn't over-dignify my boats as "casual" shoes. They're for scooping dog poop in the yard. For nuking a bug on a window pane. For going to the corner to buy toilet paper. And for actual boats, which I don't have one.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Joe Beamish said:


> Pennies
> Pennies
> Pennies
> Pennies


This is the best answer, and no one can follow the perfect answer to a question under all circumstances (even those with the answer). It's best not to pick it apart and to realize it is the best.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

:0)

I am a pennies freak; I keep picking them up on ebay, what the heck. For example, I just got a great deal on very gently used Cole Haan Pinch Pennies which arrived yesterday. Not sure how they'll hold up in this dirty burg, but we'll see......


----------

